# Way Off Topic Posts



## docgj (Apr 1, 2010)

Jeff,

Whats up with the ****** thread?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 1, 2010)

spammer snuck in during upgrade.  Typical and will be deleted.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 1, 2010)

Testing, Testing...


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 1, 2010)

JP,

I miss the Marlbro Man Avatar


----------



## jpranch (Apr 1, 2010)

FM, Is this better?


----------



## conarb (Apr 1, 2010)

docgj said:
			
		

> Jeff,Whats up with the ****** thread?


Pfeizer knows that we have some old guys here.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 1, 2010)

JP,

Yes....that is a piece of beauty and now deemed a "cl***ic"


----------



## RJJ (Apr 1, 2010)

You'LL cut the ****** man off before I place my order! Anybody get his email?


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 2, 2010)

RJJ said:
			
		

> You'LL cut the ****** man off before I place my order! Anybody get his email?


www.wowwowwow.c*m


----------

